# My Day doing falconry !



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

So about 3 weeks ago I had a day at Forest Falconry and it was THE BEST DAY OF MY LIFE !!!

it was a whole day (930am-530pm) of meeting flying eagles owls and falcons ! the owners and staff were fantastic very knowledgeable took time to answer all my stupid questions. I would recommend this day to anyone ! we flew a range of birds of prey from barn owls, eagle owls, Harris hawks, peregrine, golden eagle etc etc.

the day started with a introduction with the owls, then moved up to hawks some flown on a line, some just in the skys amazing, then onto eagles. we were shown day old hatchlings etc.

I have always wanted a harris hawk and the little fella we flew was brilliant. I am thinking of finding a local keeper and trying to do a "apprenticeship" under them helping out etc learning the ropes, and in a few years hopefully keeping one or two myself.

here are a few of my pictures


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I have a lot more pictures too :lol2:

I am going back in the winter to go on a hunt with all the birds you see and more, as I want to experience the whole are of falconry and to see that i am 100% sure this is a avenue I want to pursue.

Hope you all enjoy the pictures


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

That is absolutely brilliant! Thinking of doing something similar myself :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Great photos!
Have a look on google for falconry rescue centers, I helped out at my local rescue center and it was a great experience!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Gratenkutzombie said:


> That is absolutely brilliant! Thinking of doing something similar myself :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Its amazing, I got it for me sister for christmas and thought well I best join her in it shell be lonely :whistling2:

I highly recommend it. : victory:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

IceBloodExotics said:


> Great photos!
> Have a look on google for falconry rescue centers, I helped out at my local rescue center and it was a great experience!


Just seen your post, I shall have a little gander, cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

there is a display ever year here at the woods festival, and every year I say to myself I must to and visit the place and do a full day there! never have yet though. cool pics


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Iulia said:


> there is a display ever year here at the woods festival, and every year I say to myself I must to and visit the place and do a full day there! never have yet though. cool pics


I been to a lot of displays in the past, county shows etc, but you have to do a hands on experience to really appreciate the beauty of these birds.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I got a chance to one day it was raining and there was no-one there :lol2: have one bird land on my hand after a flight. It was amazing.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Iulia said:


> I got a chance to one day it was raining and there was no-one there :lol2: have one bird land on my hand after a flight. It was amazing.


I couldn't believe how quick they "stopped" when the Harris landed on my head I could only feel the weight of him no talons in me head, the highlight of my day.


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

great pics mate glad you enjoyed your day, it be great to have another falconer on the forum!!!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> great pics mate glad you enjoyed your day, it be great to have another falconer on the forum!!!


It was amazing, I couldn't wack all the pictures up would of crashes the site haha

You a falconer ? What do you keep ?


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

I work in a bop center got myself a goshawk but have flown Harris hawks in the past


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> I work in a bop center got myself a goshawk but have flown Harris hawks in the past


Nice man, living the dream. I would love a job that I enjoy :no1:

Ive just googled a goshawk and stunning birds i must say :flrt: (as said i know nothing about birds)


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm planning to do a day in November. 

I don't have the time to commit to keeping one, just wouldn't be right but hopefully I will one day.

Great photos by the way


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Revobuzz said:


> I'm planning to do a day in November.
> 
> I don't have the time to commit to keeping one, just wouldn't be right but hopefully I will one day.
> 
> Great photos by the way


Do it, do it !!!!!

That's my problem I don't have the time not space live in a flat) but one day a Harris hawk is on the cards.

Thanks I may put some more up :whistling2:


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

yea I love goshawks there awesome, heres a pic of mine, the one in back back is my mates,


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> yea I love goshawks there awesome, heres a pic of mine, the one in back back is my mates,
> 
> [URL=http://i605.photobucket.com/albums/tt134/Praying_Mantis24/DSC_3417_zps641867c1.jpg]image[/URL]


Cracking pair mate ! How old are they ?


----------



## fenhawk1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Lovely Gos'! Do you fly parent reared or imprints?


----------

